# ND vs Pgymy Buck in smell and attuide off LOL



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

HI everyone..

I have a few pygmy does and a couple ND does and a couple big dairy does, I breed them and raise the kids for pets.. ( Have 4 families already wanting next years babies) I have been using a friends ND buck and took a few to a friends last year and used her pygmy buck.. would like to get my own buck..

My question is: if you were breeding for pet friendliness and size only which buck would you have? ND or Pygmy..

1.which smells less, (Small farm)
2. easier to handle

I like the color that a ND gives you..

We used two bucks this year- Pygmy and ND

*Beatrice*- pygmy- 1 girl full pygmy ( Spitting image of her mom in every way could be her clone in looks and personality)
*Abbye*- Nubian/Saanan Cross- Breed to ND 1 girl, 2 boys (lots of color)
*Ava*- pygmy- breed to ND- 1 girl (OH so sweet)

your thoughts...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have both...Hank's my pygmy and Chief as well as Murphy are my ND bucks....temperment comes in the genetics I think, not neccesarily breed, and when young( before 2 years) my Chief wasn't strong at all...and now neither is Murphy, but Hank was a ripe little boy by the time he was 6 months old!

When choosing either breed, even for pets...you still want to get a buck that will compliment your does...Hank is short and stout and throws nice compact kids and always either B/W or gray agouti, but even those compact kids have those wide pygmy heads so choose does that are large enough to deliver heavy boned kids easily.
Chiefs kids have been typical ND babies, even with my pygmy does.....but once again, bloodlines should be considered....I have Teddy who is a Chief son with my pygmy/ND cross doe Bootsie and Teddy definately is more ND than pygmy.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I have both as well! As far as smell, they smell the same. Both my boys are gentle and friendly. I love the color the ND boys can throw as well plus ours has blue eyes so love the chance of blue eyes. Although we breed our ND bucks with ND girls and Pygmy buck with Pygmy girls.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

thank you!

I love the color from the ND.... too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would also look at why. Do you want to sell goats as pets, for milk or meat? What is popular in your area. Does "flash" sell better. What are 4H kids looking for. What breeds do you see mostly at your county fair and those around you. Are people looking for pet goats or home milkers. Do you want to have good milking goats now or in the future or not.

For instance, the county just north of me is pretty much all Pygmy at the county fair for 4H. Out of all the miniature goats, there were only 2 Nigerian Dwarfs and the rest were Pygmy. Now the county east of me was almost all Nigerian Dwarfs (with some of my kids being there) in 4H. Maybe a couple of Pygmies. The county I live in was all Pygmy the last time I went to the fair but I know this year there will be at least 2 Nigerian Dwarfs. I'm going to go to the fair and see what is there this year.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I just have ND. Some bucks I have had smelled VERY much others don't really smell at all. Doesn't matter the age I have a 2 yr old now that has close to no smell.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

This is true, you should consider what sells more around you. Around me, people want the blue eyes in ND that is the one thing I get calls about the most. Which is why I have 3 blue eyed does to be bred to my blue eyed buck this winter for spring babies. We got both because both breeds do well around us. While the blue eyed goats do sell faster, we do still have a huge pygmy market.


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

I have only ND's here, but of the three bucks I have here currently, only one boy Really stinks. The rest are almost non existent. 
That being said, my stinky buck gets the girls Way more interested then the non stinker does! 

We also love the fun color and blue eyes, as well as the polled gene. I have many people looking for that combo in particular!


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Most of the people we are selling to want PET and small.. they do not care about breed, milk, meat .. Just a fun loving pet..

but most go for the colored ones first.. so ND would be better to get more color..

Donna B


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Temperment and smell just depends on individual animals. I've had bucks who smell and ones that don't. :thumb: 
Temperment just depends on how they were raised.


----------

